# Waht is the best gameing mosue  to get?



## kopanowsall

what is the best gameing mosue to get... is a logitech mx1000 good? and oh yea i have no money limits


----------



## Ace1627

When it comes to mice, I mean, whatever you get will be good. Optical is always a must, and wireless is nice for gaming because no wires to get caught up. Also strength of signal between a wireless mouse and its base is something to look at so there is no lagging. You won't be able tell the differences between mice but optical is a must if you are looking at price. But as you said no money limits. The mx1000 is laser and not optical. Laser is better than optical that it can reveal more surface detail then optical allowing for smoother tracking and things like that. With the mx1000 you are looking at around $70 bucks for a mouse. If that is what you want I say go for it. Most people wont be able to see the difference bettween optical and laser. Hope this helps.


----------



## kopanowsall

So is a mx 700 good with good signal strenght?


----------



## Praetor

> what is the best gameing mosue to get... is a logitech mx1000 good? and oh yea I have no money limits


The best would be the one that works for um... you. Some people like certain mice but mostly due to good personal experience.   ... as for money ... i can find a mouse for $14K ... interested?


----------



## kopanowsall

yes of course
!


----------



## ZER0X

Ive heard the Razor Vipers pretty goodhttp://www.atruereview.com/razer/index.php


----------



## compfreak

the best gaming piece of equipment has to be Nostromo™ SpeedPad n52
It puts keyboard and gamepad functionality into one small and easy-to-use device, delivering more tools for customizing your game than ever. to start programming up to 104 functions  • Delivers all the advantages of a keyboard with unimaginable power and flexibility, allowing you to dominate first-person shooters, and any game • Carves your reaction time to nanoseconds • Makes you a demon threat with an arsenal you deploy with a finger tap • Shoots your kill rate through the roof with up to 104 programmable functions • Brings the action to you with 8 on-the-fly kill views and instant diagonal control • Expands your horizons with radical programmability that you can share and utilize for virtually any program or application


----------



## Ace1627

Heh, you love the cut and paste feature. You sound like an advertising agent for Belkin. Anyways, The SpeedPad n52 is not even close to being a good mouse. It is all a gimick item to cheat people. It is no different then a keyboard and janky mouse with less features. You are better off with a real prodyct like the mouse you questioned about. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZER0X

Ace1627 said:
			
		

> Heh, you love the cut and paste feature. You sound like an advertising agent for Belkin.



I was about to post "Wered you snag that from  " LOL


----------



## P11

> So is a mx 700 good with good signal strenght?



Yes, i have one and its the best mouse i have ever owned. I always use my mouse about 1 foot from the base but whenever i watch DVD's from my bed i use the mouse to turn my computer off cause im to lazy to get up ..BTW my bed is about 20 feet away from my base.


----------



## ZER0X

I know what a good mouse is.....the Microsoft Optical mouse.....plain and simple and is excellent


----------



## Praetor

> and wireless is nice for gaming because no wires to get caught up


Argueable .... some people dont like the lag (and it is noticeable if you look for it)



> I know what a good mouse is.....the Microsoft Optical mouse.....plain and simple and is excellent


And 200dpi @ 100 scans/sec?  Hardly

For avid gamers, the bare minimum should prolly be the Logitech MX510


----------



## P11

> For avid gamers, the bare minimum should prolly be the Logitech MX510



Agreed


----------



## Deathrow

lol lazy git  so have we come to a decision yet? I play alot of games and to be honest a nice smooth mouse is microsofts own optical one.


----------



## nyoung356

i'm using a microsoft wireless optical 2.0 mouse and i play a lot of games (c.s., a.a.,.....) it has never failed me or performed badly.


----------

